# Secuencia Led Carga y Descarga de un capacitor



## carlangas00 (Sep 18, 2009)

que tal, hola a todos, espero me puedan ayudar con este issue, 
Necesito hacer un circuito RC con 3 leds, pero sin usar ningun integrado ni 555, solamente resistencias y capacitores, activado con un sensor de luz, alguien me puede dar un norte de como puedo comenzar,   muchas gracias de antemano, buen dia a todos

;-)


----------



## junior90 (Sep 18, 2009)

hola necesitas un circuito rc por led o uno para los 3 leds? y necesitas que titilen?o únicamente que actúe como un 555 mono estable?o solo le vas a aplicar una diferencia de potencial fija para ver que tan rapido se carga? si es asi la constante de tiempo viene dada por T= R*C (la fuente la resistencia y el capacitor en serie.)
para el caso del circuito que te envuio  el tiempo de carga (y tambien de descarga) viene dada por la formula que te mostre antes
T= 10¨3 * 100¨-6 = 1 seg.
suerte espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## carlangas00 (Sep 18, 2009)

Hola que tal? muchas gracias por la pronta respuesta, la idea general es tener un RC para los 3 leds, la idea es que actuen como un 555, que se encienda uno, poco a poco cuando se descargue se vaya encendiendo el siguiente y asi sucesivamente, muchas gracias


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 18, 2009)

Y un multivibrador astable transistorizado, te puede servir?


----------



## junior90 (Sep 20, 2009)

man05drake dijo:


> Y un multivibrador astable transistorizado, te puede servir?



me imagino que le debe de servir pero el problema es que son 3 leds en secuencia y con multivibrador transistorizado solo intercalarias 2 leds.

este es el 555 con transistores. intente hacerle unos arreglos para que funcionara con 3 leds pero los transistores se ponían en paralelo y quedaban los 3 encendidos. seguiré intentando a ver si lo consigo.
de todas formas aqui esta el circuito con 2.


----------



## carlangas00 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola que tal, muchas gracias por las respuesta, tambien he intentado, aqui el inconveniente es que no esa permitido utilizar el 555, solamente capacitores, diodos y resistencias, pienso que con un circuito RC de carga y descarga, pero no se como va la configuracion del circuito


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 4, 2009)

Mi astable de tres etapas seria de la siguiente forma.
En las instantaneas incluyo el circuito, calculo de tiempos y el analisis transitorio.
Quiero agregar, que en el simulador use Ra=0.9M (1M es el valor comercial) porque en la practica, la constante mas corta seria la primera en iniciar (en este caso Ra y Ca)


----------



## junior90 (Oct 4, 2009)

ese fue exactamente el circuito que hice en el simulador(con una constante de tiempo distinta) pero en mi simulador no arranco..quedaban los 3 encendidos como dije anteriormente.
saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 9, 2009)

Yo tambien tuve ese problema, la primera vez que analice el circuito de dos etapas.
El error que se comete al analizarlo, es que el simulador calcula los voltajes DC por defecto; en mi caso yo uso el workbench 5, y en las opciones especifico que inicie la simulacion desde cero, sin hacer dicho calculo.


----------

